# Bore snake for muzzle loader??



## Blue (Oct 15, 2003)

Has anyone ever cleaned their muzzle loader using a bore snake designed for a rifle or shotgun?? Started cleaning guns up for the year and wondered if it could be done. Once you take the plug out of Thompson Encore seems like it could be done. It'd save alot of time. Thanks for any comebacks. Blue


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting idea. Seems possible that a 20 gauge bore snake could work on a 50 caliber muzzleloader.


----------



## motoman3b (Dec 28, 2006)

They make a 50 cal bore snake and thats what I clean mine with, works great


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

motoman3b said:


> They make a 50 cal bore snake and thats what I clean mine with, works great


I have one too. They are by far the easiest and fastest way to clean a muzzy. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2003)

Didn't know that!!! Hello Christmas List. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

My Fox River brand .50 cal snake is two piece. 1 bore brush on a weighted string and the other the cloth snake. They work great when at the range for removing fouling between shots.


----------



## whitmo28 (Jan 26, 2005)

They work great but get really dirty really quickly as the smokepole leaves a lot of residue in the barrel...I usually cut up a rag, put a small hole in the center, run the string through the hole and send that down the first pass to get the majority of the grit out...I have not found a good way to clean the bore snake.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a .50cal one. It works great.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

whitmo28 said:


> They work great but get really dirty really quickly as the smokepole leaves a lot of residue in the barrel...I usually cut up a rag, put a small hole in the center, run the string through the hole and send that down the first pass to get the majority of the grit out...*I have not found a good way to clean the bore snake*.


I believe it says to put in washing machine in a wash bag and then air dry.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

thats a great idea.i use one for my shotgun but never gave it much thought for a ml,looks like i have another stocking stuffer coming for x-mas.


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

I use one but it doesn't get my Ml "Marine clean" I use gunslick, then run the bore snake followed by patches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

